# Your favorite MAC e/s to complete neutral look?



## kariii (Jun 15, 2009)

Choose FOUR eye shadows that you would put in a quad for a neutral look!


I would go with:

Orb 
handwritten 
patina 
Shroom 

YOUR TURN ->


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 15, 2009)

Jest, Shroom, Espresso, and Wedge


----------



## mssally (Jun 15, 2009)

All that Glitters
Satin Taupe
Nylon
naked lunch


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 15, 2009)

Vanilla
Ricepaper
Soft Brown
Embark


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 15, 2009)

Grain, Tete-a-Tint, Cork, Swiss Chocolate.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 15, 2009)

Malt
Satin Taupe
Next To Nothing
Moth Brown/Mineral/Dark Edge... you get the drift


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jun 15, 2009)

Brule
Bamboo
Wedge
Embark


----------



## BeautyizPain (Jun 15, 2009)

brule,ricepaper,embark,texture


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 15, 2009)

Great thread! 

Claire De Lune
Patina
Club
Magnetic Fields


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 15, 2009)

vanilla
woodwinked
handwritten
softbrown


----------



## koukla032487 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sable 
Swiss Chocolate
Dark Edge
Shroom


----------



## Tinnsla (Jun 15, 2009)

Blanc Type
Satin Taupe
Espresso


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2009)

Cork, Courdrory, Embark and Ricepaper.


----------



## heygirlhey698 (Jun 15, 2009)

Lately, I have been just throwing on some Urban Decay Primer Potion in sin, and some naked lunch all over, and haux in my crease.


----------



## elementaire (Jun 15, 2009)

blanc type, soft brown, espresso, satin taupe


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

i REALLY love those shades from the holiday warm eyes palette. they are love.


----------



## radarlove (Jun 15, 2009)

Honesty, Soft Brown, Blanc Type, Brun


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 15, 2009)

All That Glitters, Satin Taupe, Dark Edge and Femme Fi


----------



## vixo (Jun 15, 2009)

1 Bisque
2 Quarry
3 Vanilla
4 Twinks


----------



## chiara (Jun 15, 2009)

phloof!
all that glitters
satin taupe
embark


----------



## n_c (Jun 15, 2009)

wedge
ricepaper/shroom
embark
patina


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 15, 2009)

femme fi
warming trend
satin taupe
haux


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm, great topic! I'd say:

Vanilla
Shroom
Satin Taupe
Handwritten


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 15, 2009)

For me it'd be:

All that glitters or Arena
Texture or Saddle
A Little Folie
Femme Fi or Dazzlelight


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 15, 2009)

Vanilla
Mystery/Brun/Concrete/Dark Edge/Handwritten etc..
Carbon
Woodwinked


----------



## star*violet (Jun 15, 2009)

-hey
-satin taupe
-brown down
-black eyeshadow in pan form by annabelle cosmetics (best black i've ever used)


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 15, 2009)

My everyday work look:

Satin Taupe on the lid
Mystery in the crease and outer V
Cork to blend
Vanilla on the browbone


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 15, 2009)

great thread!

Satin Taupe.
Sable.
Expresso.
Next to Nothing.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 15, 2009)

phloof!
soft brown
saddle
embark


----------



## Cinci (Jun 16, 2009)

Bisque
Blanc Type
Brun
Espresso


----------



## loliver (Jun 16, 2009)

I love neutral looks!

For a more matte look:
Brule
Soft Brown
Handwritten
Embark

or

For a more shimmery look:
Naked Lunch
All that Glitters
Twinks
Satin Taupe


----------



## dolcekatiana (Jun 16, 2009)

Brule 
Wedge
Espresso
Shroom


----------



## Susanne (Jun 16, 2009)

Vanilla
Nylon
Satin Taupe
Espresso


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 16, 2009)

soft brown
all that glitters
shale
bisque


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2009)

ooh fun

1st

Ochre Style
Woodwinked
A little Folie
Blanc Type

2nd
Saddle
Satin Taupe
Showstopper
All that glitters


----------



## MrsWoods (Jun 18, 2009)

* Blanc Type
* Remotely Grey/Copperplate (they're not simmilar, but they are my favourites for the crease)
* Dark Edge/Concrete
* Neutral Pink


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 18, 2009)

me likes this thread

- Blanc Type
- Cork
- Omega
- Smut

I just bought Handwritten can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 22, 2009)

Blanc Type
Shroom
Tempting
Black Tied


----------



## elib067 (Jun 23, 2009)

yay LOVE neutrals

brule
hoax
patina
satin taupe


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 23, 2009)

Soft brown, Blackberry, Vanilla, Phoof


----------



## cryS7al (Jun 23, 2009)

All That Glitters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Espresso
Vanilla
Woodwinked


----------



## makeba (Jun 24, 2009)

for me its all that glitters,brown down,arena and soft brown.


----------



## cocomia (Jun 24, 2009)

Ricepaper
Flip
Woodwinked
Espresso


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 24, 2009)

All That Glitters
Satin Taupe 
Solar White
Embark


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 25, 2009)

mulch, woodwinked, honeylust, and shroom...


----------



## rarity (Jun 25, 2009)

The owners of Wedge, does your shadow get picked up by the brush?  Mine doesn't.  Also, my shadow has a kind of waxy film on it that won't scrape off.  I can't return it as I've already depotted it.  Help!


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 25, 2009)

Nylon-highlight
All that Glitters-inner lid
Romp-outer lid
Satin Taupe-crease/liner


----------



## Lotte (Jun 25, 2009)

Phloof !
Seedling
Night Manoeuvres
Carbon


----------



## Pink_Cupcake16 (Jun 26, 2009)

For me:

Arena
Texture
Dazzlelight
Handwritten

Shroom
Satin Taupe
Handwritten 
Vanilla

Girlie
Haux
Handwritten 
Vanilla

Naked Lunch
Trax
Sketch
Phloof!


----------



## kyoto (Jun 27, 2009)

All That Glitters
Mulch
Handwritten


----------



## kayc18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Naked Lunch
Satin Taupe
Cork
All That Glitters


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 29, 2009)

All That Glitters, Mulch, Soba, and Blanc Type


----------



## Caderas (Jun 29, 2009)

Vanilla
Copperplate/French Grey or Satin Taupe
Embark
Carbon


----------



## Liya2007 (Jul 9, 2009)

I loved this thread so I copied all your great combos to MS. Word to make it easier for me to refer to; I thought I’ll attach it here incase anyone will find it helpful too but the file was to big so i'll just copy and paste all here, if you like it you can copy and paste I guess it's still easier to copy from this message then from all the   previous  ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. If this is a no-no please feel free to delete.
---

    Satin Taupe on the lid, Mystery in the crease and outer V, Cork to blend & Vanilla on the Browbone
  Orb, Handwritten, Patina & Shroom
  Jest, Shroom, Espresso, and Wedge
  All that Glitters, Satin Taupe, Nylon & Naked lunch
  Vanilla, Ricepaper, Soft Brown & Embark
  Grain, TeteaTint, Cork, Swiss Chocolate.
  Malt, Satin Taupe, Next To Nothing &/Dark Edge
  Brule, Bamboo, Wedge & Embark
  Brule, Ricepaper, Embark &Texture
  Claire De Lune, Patina, Club & Magnetic Fields
  Vanilla, Woodwinked, Handwritten & Softbrown
  Sable, Swiss Chocolate, Dark Edge & Shroom
  Blanc Type, Satin Taupe & Espresso
  Cork, Courdrory, Embark and Ricepaper.
  Naked Lunch all over & Haux in crease.
  Blanc Type, Soft Brown, Espresso & Satin Taupe
  Honesty, Soft Brown, Blanc Type & Brun.
  All That Glitters, Satin Taupe, Dark Edge & Femme Fi
  Bisque, Quarry, Vanilla &Twinks
  Phloof!, All That Glitters, Satin Taupe & Embark
  Wedge, Ricepaper/Shroom, Embark & Patina
  Femme Fi, Warming Trend, Satin Taupe &Haux
  Vanilla, Shroom, Satin Taupe & Handwritten
  All that glitters or Arena, Texture or Saddle, A Little Folie & Femme Fi or Dazzlelight
  Vanilla, Dark Edge, Carbon & Woodwinked
  Hey, Satin Taupe, Brown Down & Carbon
  Satin Taupe, Sable, Espresso & Next to Nothing
  Phloof!, Soft Brown, Saddle & Embark
  Bisque, Blanc Type, Brun & Espresso
  Brule, Soft Brown, Handwritten & Embark
  Naked Lunch, All that Glitters, Twinks & Satin Taupe
  Brule, Wedge, Espresso & Shroom
  Vanilla, Nylon, Satin Taupe & Espresso
  Soft Brown, All That Glitters, Shale & Bisque
  Ochre Style, Woodwinked, A little Folie & Blanc Type
  Saddle, Satin Taupe, Showstopper & All that glitters
  Blanc Type, Copperplate, Dark Edge & Neutral Pink
  Blanc Type, Cork, Omega & Smut
  Blanc Type, Shroom, Tempting & Black Tied
  Brule, Hoax, Patina & Satin Taupe
  Soft brown, Blackberry, Vanilla & Phloof!
  All That Glitters, Espresso, Vanilla &Woodwinked
  All That Glitters, Brown Down, Arena & Soft Brown.
  Ricepaper, Flip, Woodwinked & Espresso
  All That Glitters, Satin Taupe, Solar White & Embark
  Mulch, Woodwinked, Honeylust, & Shroom
  Nylon-highlight, All That Glitters-inner lid, Romp-outer lid & Satin Taupe-crease/liner
  Phloof !, Seedling, Night Manoeuvres & Carbon
  Arena, Texture, Dazzlelight & Handwritten
  Shroom, Satin Taupe, Handwritten & Vanilla
  Girlie, Haux, Handwritten & Vanilla
  Naked Lunch, Trax, Sketch & Phloof!
  All That Glitters, Mulch & Handwritten
  Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, Cork & All That Glitters
  All That Glitters, Mulch, Soba, & Blanc Type
  Vanilla, Satin Taupe, Embark & Carbon


----------



## Alakazam (Jul 9, 2009)

ricepaper
shore leave
retrospeck
espresso

ricepaper
shroom
nylon
time and space


----------



## SparkleBear (Jul 10, 2009)

Naked Lunch
Haux
Folie
Sketch


----------



## henrieta (Jul 12, 2009)

shroom
patina
woodwinked
mulch

absolutely adore woodwinked and mulch is great everyday colour which compliments so many neutrals.


----------



## kellygurl (Aug 12, 2009)

I love this thread!! Soo many great ideas. Yay! This is the one Im stuck on (for now)...

1. Vanilla (entire lid)
2. Smoke & Diamonds (lower lid)
3. Mystery (crease)
4. Dazzlelight (highlight)


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 12, 2009)

Shroom 
Wedge
Espresso 
Sable


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ricepaper, Espresso, Soft Brown and Saddle


----------



## Ebbychina (Aug 13, 2009)

My everyday neutral look is: 


Ricepaper 
Soft Brown 
Bold & Brazen (or All that Glitters) 
Handwritten


----------



## newlymaclover (Aug 13, 2009)

My current 4 pan neutral palette (until my haul arrives tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) is:

Rice paper
Bamboo
All That Glitters
Brown Down


----------



## myystiqueen (Aug 13, 2009)

definitely

grain
soft brown / cork
espresso
ricepaper


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 13, 2009)

Excellent thread!

Rice Paper
woodwinked
Saddle
Folie


----------



## macaddict83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Shroom, Time and Space, with Magnetic Field as e/l

Shroom, Cork, Soft Brown

Shroom, Sable, Swiss Chocolate


----------



## LexieLee (Aug 14, 2009)

Shroom, All That Glitters, Woodwinked, Espresso


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 14, 2009)

Vanilla, Twinks, Satin Taupe

(after reading this thread I've added espresso and soft brown to my wishlist)


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

For me:
1 Shroom
2 Patina
3 Jest
4 Satin Taupe


----------



## VeryAroma (Sep 1, 2009)

Aroma Neutral Quad:

Vapour
Satin Taupe
Haux
Concrete


----------



## rarity (Sep 1, 2009)

satin taupe
blanc type
ricepaper


----------



## looovemac (Sep 4, 2009)

bamboo on the lid
kid on the crease
espresso in the outer v
*carbon in the outer v for more dramatic look!


----------



## geeko (Oct 5, 2009)

Naked Lunch e/s
All that glitters e/s
Jete e/s
Hug me lipstick
Bare slimshine
Boy Bait Cremesheen glass


----------



## Disneytwinmom (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm new to MAC and would pick Style Snob, Naked Lunch, Shroom, and Quarry.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Oct 5, 2009)

Woodwinked for the lid
Twinks for the crease
Beauty Marked for the outer v
Phloof! as a highlight


----------



## scarlettholly (Oct 5, 2009)

shroom, satin taupe, smoke and diamonds


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 6, 2009)

Lately my fave neutral look is:

- MSF Natural in Dark all over wash
- Beauty Burst - Crease
- By Jupiter - On lids wet or dry
- A Little Folie/Embark - to deepen crease

Follow it up with a good dose of Feline and Mascara and voila!


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 26, 2009)

oh i like this thread. Learing some great new combo's.

Mine is blanc type, bisque,soft brown,handwritten (embark, haux etc..)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2009)

Satin Taupe
Soft Brown
Grain
Patina


----------



## petitetamtam (Oct 28, 2009)

Orb
Dazzlelight
Era
Hush


----------



## Lucas123 (Oct 30, 2009)

shroom
tete-a-tint
wedge
espresso


----------



## Tahti (Oct 31, 2009)

Crystal Avalanche, Blanc Type, Omega, Handwritten... I like matte-ish mostly ;D


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ Wooo for mattes!

Gesso/Vanilla, omega, handwritten/concrete, carbon.


----------



## afloresm13 (Nov 9, 2009)

1. Brule
2. Soft Brown
3. Woodwinked
4. Handwritten


----------



## aeroerin (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic thread!

1.  All That Glitters
2.  Dazzlelight
3.  Woodwinked
4.  Signed, Sealed (my blue-green eyes pop!)


----------

